# speed chips



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

how safe are these computer speed chips for you vehicle i'm i little worried about it hurting my ecu...i have 1992 nissan maxima SE VE30DE Engine


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Just wad up the $20 you are going to spend on that chip and flush it down the toilet....

That is about how effective them "speed chips" are...

All they do is keep your ecu in open loop, wasting gas...


----------



## sossowski5 (May 28, 2006)

*great*

thank you so much i will not be buying one of those..


----------

